# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Robotic Retinal Dissection Device (R2D2), a robotic solution that assists eye surgeons in performing surgical tasks, Preceyes BV, Eindhoven, Netherlands

## Airicist

Designer - Preceyes BV

----------


## Airicist

Robot operates inside eye - BBC News

Published on Sep 9, 2016




> Surgeons in Oxford have used a robot to operate inside the eye - in a world first. A team at Oxford's John Radcliffe Hospital used the device, controlled via a joystick, to remove a membrane one hundredth of a millimetre thick. Patient Bill Beaver, 70, said it was "a fairytale". Surgeons hope the procedure will pave the way for more complex eye surgery than is currently possible with the human hand.
> The BBC had exclusive access to the procedure.


"Robot operates inside eye in world first"

by Fergus Walsh
September 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "World first for robot eye operation"
University of Oxford surgeons at Oxford's John Radcliffe Hospital have performed the world's first operation inside the eye using a robot.

September 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot that performs surgery inside your eye passes clinical trial"
This story is not for the squeamish

by Andrew Tarantola
May 10, 2017

----------

